# OT: Rex Grossman out for the year with a torn ACL



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*OT: Rex Grossman*

OK, this was a glorious moment for the Bears today, and I give the guy credit for getting us a win, but I do not believe in this guy. He's small and he doesn't have good arm strength, so he's consistantly throwing touch passes when he needs to be gunning the ball in there. His interceptions don't concern me so much, as he's practically still a rookie.

But I don't think this guy is the answer either.

Thomas Jones, on the other hand, should be the best back we've had in a while.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

We'll even though he's only in his second year he's better than Mathews, McNown, Chandler, Stewart, and Miller. Thomas Jones should open things up for the passing game like it did early in the game today. 

What a good day in Chicago sports.
Bears 21
Packers 10


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: OT: Rex Grossman*



> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> OK, this was a glorious moment for the Bears today, and I give the guy credit for getting us a win, but I do not believe in this guy. He's small and he doesn't have good arm strength, so he's consistantly throwing touch passes when he needs to be gunning the ball in there. His interceptions don't concern me so much, as he's practically still a rookie.
> 
> But I don't think this guy is the answer either.
> ...


Good grief...he's a sophmore quarterback with his first real offensive coordinator and head coach. Give him some time...


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

I most definetly believe that Rex is going to be a good passer given time. I really think that he just needs to be more agressive, develope as a QB, and learn a system. Your right, he does tend to put touch on passes he needs to gun; however, as he developes and becomes more aggressive, that will subside. He does have the arm strength IMO. It will help him to develope as a QB if Shea stays as coordinator. If you remember, this is Rex's fourth system in four years (Spurrier, Zook, Jauron, Smith). This was only his fifth game, give him time.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: OT: Rex Grossman*



> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> OK, this was a glorious moment for the Bears today, and I give the guy credit for getting us a win, but I do not believe in this guy. He's small and he doesn't have good arm strength, so he's consistantly throwing touch passes when he needs to be gunning the ball in there. His interceptions don't concern me so much, as he's practically still a rookie.
> 
> But I don't think this guy is the answer either.
> ...


Fair enough, but the Bears have done a helluva lot worse than Rex Grossman.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: OT: Rex Grossman*



> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Good grief...he's a sophmore quarterback with his first real offensive coordinator and head coach. Give him some time...


Umm, I'm criticizing his size and his arm strength. What's he going to do, gain 30 lbs and get himself a Hellboy arm by year 4?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Grossman has good arm strength and some zip on his throws. However, he's probably 6'1" wearing 2" booster shoes. No matter... I like the kid.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: OT: Rex Grossman*



> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Umm, I'm criticizing his size and his arm strength.


Quite unfairly too. You know...Montana had deficiencies too. It's how you use what you've got.

SURELY you're not going on record right now, TODAY, saying that Grossman will never amount to anything, are you?

Give him and his handlers a chance. And for what it's worth---one of the things everyone raved about when he came out of school was the way (I remember the phrase Jimmy Johnson used exactly) the ball just "explodes" out of his hand. 

He's got the tools. Give him more than two games to figure out how to put them all to use.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

UoF QBs aren't known for their success in the NFL...I always thought Grossman was different than all of the other UoF QBs though.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: OT: Rex Grossman*



> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Quite unfairly too. You know...Montana had deficiencies too. It's how you use what you've got.
> ...


The ball explodes out of Brett Farve's hand, not Rex Grossman's hand. On the other hand, Rex does have a very quick release, which is a big plus.

I'm saying I don't think he has great tools on the whole. Again, I'm calling it how I see it. Obviously you can succeed without great tools, and I wish him all the luck in the world. I just don't think he's going to be a great quarterback.

Can I make predictions early in a career? Is that OK?

I'm also aware that things don't always develop as you expect them to. It's incredibly rare for a running back to take off on his third team. Usually if you're going to be a great running back, you show major signs your rookie year. Thomas Jones seems to be following a slower developmental path, and I'm overjoyed that it looks like he's just getting it now, while he's young enough to have plenty of productive years for us.

Watching Jones' second year, I said he would never amount to anything. And I was wrong. I don't have any problem being wrong. Hell, I hope I'm wrong about Rex.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: OT: Rex Grossman*



> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> OK, this was a glorious moment for the Bears today, and I give the guy credit for getting us a win, but I do not believe in this guy. He's small and he doesn't have good arm strength, so he's consistantly throwing touch passes when he needs to be gunning the ball in there. His interceptions don't concern me so much, as he's practically still a rookie.
> 
> But I don't think this guy is the answer either.
> ...


Joke!..I get it!:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: OT: Rex Grossman*



> Originally posted by <b>lorgg</b>!
> 
> 
> Joke!..I get it!:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


:|


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Thomas Jones is definitely a decent quality back, but he strangely resembles James Allen, that 1000-yd back we had in 2000, just before we gave the job to A-Train. I was actually an Allen fan, but our offensive line was good enough to bring his real talent into doubt.

Thomas Jones has that short, punchy powerful way with the speed to make people miss before the secondary but not with the breakaway pure blazing speed that I love seeing in certain other guys. Jones is fast and strong, like Allen was, but the most important difference is that he can really see the holes, work it in with patience, and make things happen. If he stays uninjured, I see him going for 1300 yards easily.

As for Rex, he's got the arm to throw the long ball but he's definitely not a "great" quarterback. But, unlike the Bulls, the Bears have an identity: the running game and incredible defense. It's always been that way, and I can safely say that it will ALWAYS be that way. We're a Baltimore Ravens or Tampa Bay Bucs kind of team. Urlacher, Brown, Tillman, Haynes... these are the names that will be revered if we get to the Big Game.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I know it always gives Bears fans a boner when we get a new young quarterback (see: Cade McNown's rookie year), but I have yet to see anything from Grossman, either in college or in the NFL, that shows me he's got the makings of a better-than-average QB. That doesn't mean he won't become one; I just haven't seen any evidence of it. 

I hated the pick when it happened and I'm still not convinced after watching him start the last 6 games or so. He has better-than-average arm strength, but not great. He moves well in and out of the pocket, but not great. He throws the deep ball fairly well. That's probably his best attribute. He seems to have very little anticipation of the pass rush, but that's something that improves over time for some QBs, so I'll hold out hope for that. I don't know, though. just don't see it. It's as plain as that. He smells of yet another Florida QB that was all-american in college and journeyman in the pros. (See: Matthews, Wuerfful)

GB, I AM going on record, TODAY, and saying Grossman will never be a better-than-average QB. Take that however you like.  I hope I'm totally wrong, though.


----------



## WookiesOnRitalin (Jan 22, 2004)

5 games. 

Rex does not lack from a lack of arm strength. I don't know where that notion came from but his arm was one of the strongest is the entire 2003 draft. 

With that said, he's looked mediocre the first two games. Honestly, what do you expect? It's a 2nd year quarterback in a brand new system trying to not get himself killed while every team in the NFL is blitzing him into the next millenium. It's very easy for you guys to sit there and criticize a guy when he's just trying to adapt to the NFL game. Did any of you even read the Tribune article the other day on Favre? Favre talked about his woes as a young quarterback and all the bad decisions he made. It's part of the growing process. Very few quarterbacks just walk into the NFL and just dominate. How many do dominate within their first two seasons? How many?

First of all lets also acknowledge the fact that the Bears lack a playmaker at wideout. If David Terrell is your one and only playmaker then I worry. The transition would be a lot smoother if he had a dependable receiving corps which is just as young as he is for the most part. 

Gage-Wade: 2nd year
Berrian: Rookie

Not only do you have a Quarterback adjusting to the system, you have young wide receivers adjusting to the system. Not sure if you noticed that or just casually forgot to mention it. 

This offense is not learned overnight. I don't know what you were expecting guys. I certainly was not expecting Grossman to to light up the scoreboard. The thing I look at most is a play where Grossman stood under pressure, with a man about to tackle him, with little to no stride, through a perfect pass to Bobby Wade on a corner route that went for a lot of yards. Rex's ability to make those kinds of plays are what are going to make him a special QB in Bears history. 

As Rex learns the system, as Rex learns the NFL, you will all start seeing the change in confidence. Not only from him, but the entire offensive squad. This confidence will lead to a certain respect from other teams who will be a little more conservative when it comes to Rex Grossman and our offense. I think teams saw what Green Bay last week and saw the Bears exploit that aggressiveness against Grossman. 


WITH ALL OF THAT SAID, Grossman has been a "management" quarterback at this point. He's really trying to play smarter football. It's just a growing process gentlemen. Give it time.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> Thomas Jones is definitely a decent quality back, but he strangely resembles James Allen, that 1000-yd back we had in 2000, just before we gave the job to A-Train. I was actually an Allen fan, but our offensive line was good enough to bring his real talent into doubt.
> 
> Thomas Jones has that short, punchy powerful way with the speed to make people miss before the secondary but not with the breakaway pure blazing speed that I love seeing in certain other guys. Jones is fast and strong, like Allen was, but the most important difference is that he can really see the holes, work it in with patience, and make things happen. If he stays uninjured, I see him going for 1300 yards easily.


Ouch. A James Allen reference. And Ahman Green is a just a better version of Raymont Harris. :shy: 

Thomas Jones just rushed for a buck fifty-two against the Packers and though its only been two games, he's season stats project to: 1750 yards and err.... 15 TDs. James Allen was the most glorified 3rd down back in the history of the Bears. I don't see much of a comparison other than the fact that they're both short.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> I know it always gives Bears fans a boner when we get a new young quarterback (see: Cade McNown's rookie year), but I have yet to see anything from Grossman, either in college or in the NFL, that shows me he's got the makings of a better-than-average QB. That doesn't mean he won't become one; I just haven't seen any evidence of it.
> 
> I hated the pick when it happened and I'm still not convinced after watching him start the last 6 games or so. He has better-than-average arm strength, but not great. He moves well in and out of the pocket, but not great. He throws the deep ball fairly well. That's probably his best attribute. He seems to have very little anticipation of the pass rush, but that's something that improves over time for some QBs, so I'll hold out hope for that. I don't know, though. just don't see it. It's as plain as that. He smells of yet another Florida QB that was all-american in college and journeyman in the pros. (See: Matthews, Wuerfful)
> ...


For what its worth, a buddy of mine who has a Bears contact in Lake Forest says that Rex is a pretty tireless worker, and was so in offseason conditioning and especially in the film room. So at least we know he's got a work ethic and good head on his shoulders.


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WookiesOnRitalin</b>!
> 5 games.
> 
> Rex does not lack from a lack of arm strength. I don't know where that notion came from but his arm was one of the strongest is the entire 2003 draft.
> ...



:yes: Perfect :yes:


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Ouch. A James Allen reference. And Ahman Green is a just a better version of Raymont Harris. :shy:
> ...


I really thought they were similar. Short guys with the quickness to make some guys miss and some strength to push but not a ton of breakaway speed. Thomas is way better, obviously, because he is a smarter running back and also just MORE talented, but I can't say that their games are dissimilar.

Again, I was actually an Allen FAN, a little. Maybe the team was just so bad around then that he was good by comparison.

But Jones is NOT a LaDainian smashmouth runner, nor is he a Clinton Portis lightning quick cut-back running back. He's in between somewhere in his running style...

Or I don't know what I'm talking about. Hahaha.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> GB, I AM going on record, TODAY, and saying Grossman will never be a better-than-average QB.


I may just start a two clubs: the " will never be a better-than-average QB" and the " will be a better-than-average QB".

How should we measure the outcome?

Stats? QB rating?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> WITH ALL OF THAT SAID, Grossman has been a "management" quarterback at this point. He's really trying to play smarter football. It's just a growing process gentlemen. Give it time.


Really good post.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

OMG Jones does not resemble James Allen what so ever common how can anyone say that, granted James Allen had one pretty good year but Thomas Jones has a way better game, Jones is build like Holmes, can find the hole alot better then any bears running back in the last 10+ years. As for Grossman i see improvement in the kid each week, the game against detroit you got to give credit to the lions for the pressure they constantly put on Grossman all game i admit the interception at the end of the game was a mistake on grossmans part its a pure rookie mistake, Rex played alot better against a very good Packers team.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> OMG Jones does not resemble James Allen what so ever common how can anyone say that, granted James Allen had one pretty good year but Thomas Jones has a way better game, Jones is build like Holmes, can find the hole alot better then any bears running back in the last 10+ years. As for Grossman i see improvement in the kid each week, the game against detroit you got to give credit to the lions for the pressure they constantly put on Grossman all game i admit the interception at the end of the game was a mistake on grossmans part its a pure rookie mistake, Rex played alot better against a very good Packers team.


LOL! You said a lot in only two sentences my friend.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Dan Bernstein had it right back in the day about James Allen. He said that James used to fall down the moment he got touched by the first defender.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Comparing James Allen to Thomas Jones is an insult.... James Allen can not find the wholes TJ is finding right now.... and TJ does have breakaway speed as you saw in his long run yesterday. It is one reason why the Bears signed him and he is starting over A-Train... because he has breakaway speed. 

Kinda O/T: but I know a lot of people gave Quasim Mitchell flack for how he played against Detroit, but the guy had a huge chip on his shoulder. 

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...rsbits,1,1887011.story?coll=cs-home-headlines



> The Bears' offensive line paved the way for 182 rushing yards and gave up only one sack against an active Green Bay defense, but forgive left offensive tackle Qasim Mitchell for celebrating quietly.
> 
> Mitchell buried his father Thursday in Jacksonville, N.C., and remains in mourning. Thomas Mitchell, only 53 and a retired U.S. Marine who fought in Desert Storm, died Sept. 11 after suffering a stroke the previous day.
> 
> "He's going to be my inspiration the rest of this season," Mitchell said. "He fought for our country and took care of me, and I'll try to make him proud. He was a hard man to make happy, but I'm going to do my best."


It's kind of BS that this comes out a week later and is just a little blurb, but last year we get the news of Favre's dad shoved down our throat.... and it's even continuing this year if you saw the MNF game. Mitchell had to play through it just like he did.... sad.... 

Mitchell gets mad props because that has gotta be tough to play through.... and he ended up having a fantastic game against the Fudge Packers.


And lets not start giving Grossman flack, I'm sure if he had his primary receiver like Booker, he would look much better this year.... but instead Bobby Wade is his best receiver. (David Terrell just isn't consistent enough, and apparently quits running his routes)


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> (David Terrell just isn't consistent enough, and apparently quits running his routes)


No excuse for the fumble, but othereise, Terrell was covered up pretty well yesterday.

And so you see the difference between Shea and Shoop.

Shoop would've told Grossman to keep going for him.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> No excuse for the fumble, but othereise, Terrell was covered up pretty well yesterday.
> ...


I'm extatic that we have She over Shoop. God that guy was a disaster.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> No excuse for the fumble, but othereise, Terrell was covered up pretty well yesterday.
> ...


Actually Shoop had a hard-on for Dez White and hated Terell. Shoop will go down as one of the worst offensive coordinators in the history of the NFL.

He ran one offensive set (strong-I), just one. An f'n high school offense. No wonder teams would stack 8 in the box. Stop the run and short pass. No sight adjustments (receivers can break off their routes and improvise w/ QB). Just b/c all other teams are doing it in the NFL, why should we? :uhoh: Running the option with Kordell. The sh*t list goes on and on.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL! You said a lot in only two sentences my friend.


wow i dint even notice that untill you pointed it out lol, its more of a rant. But atleast you got the point.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> No excuse for the fumble, but othereise, Terrell was covered up pretty well yesterday.


_But Green Bay rarely double-teamed Terrell. The Packers used cornerbacks Al Harris and Michael Hawthorne almost exclusively in man-to-man coverage wherever Terrell lined up. In fact, they couldn't invest too much safety help on Terrell because of the damage the Bears' running game was doing._ 



http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...brite,1,7465638.story?coll=cs-bears-headlines


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

I hope no one is expecting any bears WR records to be broken with Sheas offense because he has said several times already that the Bears offense is TE and RB driven the WR are basically the 4th options in the offense .

That said Terrell is gonna catch 5-7 balls one game and maybe one or none the next as the offense is gonna take what the defense gives them but will feed the hot man.

Also dont let the packers fool you with all the talk of Terrell making it easy because he wasnt running his routes.He was being watched even if they wont admit it and threw some pretty good blocks on several of Jones runs .


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> 
> _But Green Bay rarely double-teamed Terrell. The Packers used cornerbacks Al Harris and Michael Hawthorne almost exclusively in man-to-man coverage wherever Terrell lined up. In fact, they couldn't invest too much safety help on Terrell because of the damage the Bears' running game was doing._
> ...


David Terrell looked like he would be a worldbeater in college, and that's what got him to be the first receiver drafted that year. Oh, what I wouldn't do for Koren Robinson. Anyway, he just doesn't have the speed to get open consistently. He could be a good number 2 receiver on a good team. I remember the first half of his rookie year, he didn't drop anything thrown to him. I don't know what happened after that, though, as now he seems to drop one too many passes. Add to that the fact that for a player who has basically not accomplished anything in the pros, he's got a huge on field attitude problem, and his frequent antics are nothing short of ridiculous.

He may be the best receiver we have, but that has to change as of next year.


----------



## Spyfy (Nov 16, 2002)

Grossman's arm is his best attribute. Whoever started this whole "Grossman has a weak arm" routine must not keep up with the pre-draft combines or workouts. He's got a cannon for an arm. He's not real comfortable yet is why he's making tenative throws. He's a 2nd year QB learning his 2nd offense in 2 years. His previous coaches were morons as well. He might not be an All-Pro QB in the future but he's gonna be a good QB down the road.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spyfy</b>!
> Grossman's arm is his best attribute. Whoever started this whole "Grossman has a weak arm" routine must not keep up with the pre-draft combines or workouts. He's got a cannon for an arm. He's not real comfortable yet is why he's making tenative throws. He's a 2nd year QB learning his 2nd offense in 2 years. His previous coaches were morons as well. He might not be an All-Pro QB in the future but he's gonna be a good QB down the road.


Find me a quote from some analyst I'm supposed to respect (not somebody affiliated with the University of Florida) who says that the Grossman has anthing over "good" armstrength. What I've heard most of all is "above average," which I suppose I would contest. I think it's about average if you ask me. He has plenty of depth on his deep ball, but he doesn't really gun it in there for routes across the middle. Aside from a very quick release, I don't think that Grossman has anything exceptional about him. You could say the same physically about Tom Brady, but look what he's done with what he has. So I'm not guaranteeing failure for Rex, but I don't see him becoming anything more than an average quarterback.

edit: As I'm looking around the internet, I'm seeing varying accounts of Grossman's arm strength. Some certainly agree with me. Here's what Cris Carter said earlier this year on Yahoo Sports:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=cc-mail0527&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

n your analysis of new starting quarterbacks, you mentioned Byron Leftwich and Carson Palmer, but what about Rex Grossman? He took a Bear team that was futile at times to some late-season victories last year and showed great promise. Do you think, as I do, that if he stays healthy, he could be as good as any of the quarterbacks you mentioned? 

Richard Thacker 

I have concerns about Rex Grossman and wouldn't put him in the same league as Palmer or Leftwich. I am concerned with his height and overall arm strength – but mostly with the players around him. Will the Bears be able to run the football and will a top-flight receiver emerge to help Grossman develop?

Cris Carter isn't the only guy out there spouting football analysis, but listen, I'm not crazy.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> 
> _But Green Bay rarely double-teamed Terrell. The Packers used cornerbacks Al Harris and Michael Hawthorne almost exclusively in man-to-man coverage wherever Terrell lined up. In fact, they couldn't invest too much safety help on Terrell because of the damage the Bears' running game was doing._
> ...





> *
> Al Harris spent Sunday's Bears-Packers game defending David Terrell. Afterward, the Green Bay cornerback did the same for a Bears game plan that included one pass to Terrell, who had a team-high 126 yards receiving last week.
> 
> ''It didn't surprise me at all,'' Harris said. ''Rex [Grossman] is extremely smart. You know what I mean? [Terrell] wasn't open. If he was open, I'm sure they would have thrown the ball to him.''
> ...


http://www.suntimes.com/output/football/cst-spt-2pack20.html


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Find me a quote from some analyst I'm supposed to respect (not somebody affiliated with the University of Florida) who says that the Grossman has anthing over "good" armstrength.


Quote 1, college scouting report:



> Arm Strength
> A-
> Good anywhere on the field. He throws the best best deep ball in college football and also has the touch to throw the crossing routes, outs and soft slants.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/ncf/columns/danielson/1430064.html

Quote 2: Draft preview



> Rex Grossman Florida 6-1 217 Has cannon, if not the prototype height.


http://www.usatoday.com/sports/football/draft/2003-04-25-leftwich_x.htm


Quote 3: Fantasy



> Grossman was considered a risk-taker with a lightning-bolt arm during his college days. In 2003, Grossman sat until Week 15, then earned Chicago’s starting job. His stock is skyrocketing because new coach Lovie Smith advocates a high-flying offense. Grossman has the stuff to develop into a fine fantasy player if Chicago can do a good offensive makeover.


http://fantasy.sportingnews.com/nfl/teams/bears/

Quote 4: Draft Preview



> Rex Grossman
> 
> He is a tad short by NFL scouting standards, standing just over 6-1, but Grossman has a powerful arm and a compact, quick release that will make him a solid NFL quarterback.
> 
> ...


http://scores.sportsline.com/b/page/pressbox/0,1328,6307895,00.html


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Well done GB, you certainly got me there.

It's strange, I do agree that he has plenty of range on his deep ball, which is one way to measure arm strength, but what I see that concerns me again is not enough zip on intermediate passes when he has to get the ball into a tight space. I suppose it is possible that this is an issue of experience and he will learn over time how fast the NFL is and zip it in there a little better. 

Anyhow, there's still something that bugs me about a lot of Rex's balls, but I'll accept defeat on this one and move on.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> Anyhow, there's still something that bugs me about a lot of Rex's balls....


Its probably the quick release.

 

:devil: 

:angel: 

:laugh: 

Sorry DMD, that was too easy. I'll get back to work now.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Its probably the quick release.
> ...


 (I wish that emoticon looked a little bit more like embarrassment).


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> (I wish that emoticon looked a little bit more like embarrassment).


A little OT but....

DMD, when did you move to AZ? Did you decide to go to school there over moving back to Chicago (Evanston)? Are you at ASU perhaps?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> A little OT but....
> ...


Yep, I'm at grad school at ASU. After getting in to NU, my mentor professor took the job as Director of Jazz Studies at ASU. I took a long hard look at things and decided to come out here. Despite the excellent reputation NU has, after a month of school here, I feel like I made the right choice.

Now if my girlfriend didn't live on the East Coast... :upset:

On a topic that shouldn't be related to my last statement but somehow is, the hottest women in the world are in Tempe, I swear to god!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> the hottest women in the world are in Tempe, I swear to god!


Heres why. 

Those May through October averages are killers.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al Harris isn't exactly a premier corner back...so Terrell being covered by him and not catching a ball isn't very good.... 


Anyways, other OT news, to go along with Browns injury..... Charles Tillman looks to be out a month because of a sprained right knee. This doesn't look good with Moss and Owens coming to town the next 2 weeks... it means McPennies is the number 1 corner..... 

:no:


----------



## Spyfy (Nov 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Quote 1, college scouting report:
> ...


I rest my case. Good find. DMD I respect alot you post here and hated to contest you but all I remember reading about Rex going into the draft was how much of a cannon he had. Some even compared it to Favre. I'll try and find that quote.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spyfy</b>!
> 
> 
> I rest my case. Good find. DMD I respect alot you post here and hated to contest you but all I remember reading about Rex going into the draft was how much of a cannon he had. Some even compared it to Favre. I'll try and find that quote.


I still don't see it, but don't worry Spyfy, call me out any time! It's all in good fun.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Grossman has good arm strength and some zip on his throws. However, he's probably 6'1" wearing 2" booster shoes. No matter... I like the kid.


About his height. I think there is an appearance that Rex might be floating balls to his receivers because he has to get more trajectory on some of his passes to get them over defensive linemen. There were at least 2 or 3 instances from the GB game that I can recall in which it looked like there was too much air under the ball because he had to get the pass over defensive linemen. I think his arm strength is just fine.

Although he is just a second year player, I was disappointed in the final drive against the Lions. He really **** the bed on that drive. If I recall correctly, he tried to scramble from the 10 under pressure when they had no timeouts and the clock running instead of throwing the ball away. Because he was brought down, the clock was running and they had to kill the ball and lose another down without taking a shot at scoring. Next play was the interception.This is something that's correctable and I'm sure he learned from it. I'm glad they turned the reins over to him so he can get all of this out of his system while the team is still growing.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Bad news, folks. My dad just called me to tell me WGN Radio just reported that Rex in fact tore his ACL yesterday and will be out for the season.

Now I'm not totally sold on the guy, but he's a million times better than his backups. Plus I just feel bad for him.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow. This ruins my day. All off-season, I was worried about going into this year with the backups we have. After watching Quinn's efforts yesterday to complete a pass, now I'm terrified. Thomas Jones is going to have to get 300 yards a game.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Look what you did DMD. Your negative vibes somehow caused all of this. :upset: 

If you thought Rex had his question marks.... wait til we get a load of Jonathan Quinn. :no: 

Tim Couch anyone? Kurt Kittner? Joe Borchard?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...ossman,1,7846286.story?coll=cs-home-headlines



> Chicago Bears quarterback Rex Grossman will miss the rest of the season after rupturing a ligament in his right knee.
> 
> Grossman was injured in Sunday's 27-22 loss to Minnesota when he scored on a 6-yard scramble at the 2-minute warning. He left the stadium wearing a brace and using a crutch. An MRI exam confirmed the anterior cruciate ligament tear.


And the Jonathan Quinn era begins. Get your tickets now while they last! Yayyyyy! :|


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Welcome to the Official Bears Season is a Wash Thread

:sigh:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I live 25 minutes away from Kansas City and I'm proud to say I've never been a Chiefs fan. What a complete and utter joke they are this season. From the front office down to the sidelines, K.C. looks like absolute [edit].


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Damn, he's losing a whole season of progression.... hopefully Quinn suprise us and maybe even turn out like Jake Delhomme.... haha...


But I really felt sorry for Rex, after seeing his injury and seeing the look on Rex's face when he was carted off... I knew it was a serious injury and not a sprain. Thank astroturf for this one..... :sigh:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I wonder if the Bears showed any interest in Quincy Carter when he was available....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Damn, he's losing a whole season of progression.... hopefully Quinn suprise us and maybe even turn out like Jake Delhomme.... haha...
> 
> 
> But I really felt sorry for Rex, after seeing his injury and seeing the look on Rex's face when he was carted off... I knew it was a serious injury and not a sprain. Thank astroturf for this one..... :sigh:


That's what I'm thinking. He's not even close to Chad Pennington before his injury. He'll be good down the road but this sure put a damper on my day. :verysad:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I kinda got a feeling in my gut that Kirk is going to suffer a season changing injury too...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Thank astroturf for this one..... :sigh:


Yeah. I don't know why there isn't more of an uproar to get rid of this stuff. People get hurt on it WAY too much. And while everyone raves about the new field turf, it doesn't seem to necessarily be any safer.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> I kinda got a feeling in my gut that Kirk is going to suffer a season changing injury too...


NO JINX!
NO JINX!
NO JINX!
NO JINX!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> I kinda got a feeling in my gut that Kirk is going to suffer a season changing injury too...



i put a spell on you!

HUSH YOUR MOUTH GB!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

FYI: The Bulls have signed Chad Hutchinson, who was in NFL Europe.

Trib Link


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> FYI: The *Bulls* have signed Chad Hutchinson, who was in NFL Europe.
> 
> Trib Link


Well, he can't be much worse than Bags or Shirley :grinning: 


seriously, Hutchinson is almost certain to get a chance or three to play this season. Whatta downer - the Bears actually seemed to be moving in the right direction. At the current rate of attrition, they'll have to use the Mt. Carmel high school team to finish the season.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, he can't be much worse than Bags or Shirley :grinning:
> ...


Lol. I've turned my brain off for the night, sorry.

Or maybe Hutchinson is a 3 sport pro...


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I like the Hutchinson signing.

Should be starting in 2 weeks (after our Philly and bye week). Jonathan Quinn Medicine Man should only.. thank God.. be taking 1 week of snaps and then its back to the clipboard.


----------



## ChiGuy_82 (May 31, 2004)

wasnt quincy carter available???
or maybe Jim Miller
Bring back JIM MILLER!!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> NO JINX!
> ...



The lawyer believes in jinxes? 

Decidely interesting. Do you have pre-court superstitious rituals like MJ had for before each game?

:laugh:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiGuy_82</b>!
> wasnt quincy carter available???
> or maybe Jim Miller
> Bring back JIM MILLER!!!


Quincy has major major off the field issues.

Miller has no juice left in that arm. He gave us one decent season under the Shoop regime.

I was really hoping for Kittner though...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Quincy has major major off the field issues.
> ...


Jeff George? Tim Couch? cancer or no cancer I wanna win NOW


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> Jeff George? Tim Couch? cancer or no cancer I wanna win NOW


Jeff George and Tim Couch? Ouch. They're not winning anything anytime soon.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I wouldn't mind surgically removing Jeff George's arm and putting it onto Jonathan Quinn. That guy threw some of the most amazing passes I've ever seen. Too bad he's such a knucklehead.


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

man this injury is a total bummer. there is WAY too many injuries in the NFL nowadays. grossman was the qb i wanted the bears to draft and they got him and believed when they drafted him and still do that he will be a GREAT NFL qb. watching his sophmore season in which he shoulda won the heisman AMAZED me of all his talent. what a BUMMER!


----------

